# Purina Goat Commotion DX?



## amohr1188 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hey I have ordered 4 bags of the Purina Honor Show Chow Goat Commotion DX, and I was wondering if anyone else had used it for their meat show does? And if so, did you like it? Pros and Cons if you can please and thank you in advance! BTW, I'm feeding Purina Goat Chow Pellets for meat goats currently.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Never used it.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

We don't get feeds like that around here. I did notice that the calcium/phosphorus ratio is not as balanced as it could be. There's a huge gap between the minimum and the maximum calcium amounts. I'd worry about growth issues.

But then, I have dairy goats, not meat goats.


----------



## vonziemer (Jun 7, 2012)

We raise dairy goats, but we fed the Honor Show Chow Impulse. Our girls LOVED it! This was discontinued and the Commotion replaced it. None of our goats will touch it. Totally sucks because they all did wonderful on the Impulse. We switched them over to the Purina Meat Goat because they like it and it is available near us. The Meat Goat we found out is actually the old Noble Goat. So far so good. Good luck with your goats and the Commotion, hope they like it!


----------

